# Aolani falls asleep at the movies



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Men! Aolani invited me to watch Legally Blonde with him tonight, but just like my bf, he falls asleep half way through the movie.

Caught off gaurd









Edith: Aolani, watcha doing?

Aolani: Huh? Me? Watchen a movie ma.









Edith: Watcha watching?

Aolani: Wegawee Bwonde. Yuus can watch but I contwol da wemote:









Aolani: Dat Ewl is so pwetty









Edith: She's okay

Aolani: Shh, dis is a pivitall pawt of da movie!









A few minutes later....

Edith: Aolani, looks like you're falling asleep. 










Aolani: No ma, just westing my head.









That's it, he's down for the night.









I hope he stays awake when he takes Josey to the movies.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Nite Aolani :wub: Sweet dreams :wub: I love when my boys focus on TV. I wonder what they think.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So cute! Where did you get those pjs?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

stampin4fun said:


> Nite Aolani :wub: Sweet dreams :wub: I love when my boys focus on TV. I wonder what they think.


Me too, I think Aolani does understand what he sees sometimes.



munchkn8835 said:


> So cute! Where did you get those pjs?


 
Thank you. I got the pjs on Amazon:
Amazon.com: Dream PJS Blue - small: Home & Garden


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG those pictures are so darn cute! Aolani has to be one of the cutest little guys ever! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a cute little snuggle bug...love the PJs! I would watch a movie with him any night.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:cloud9::cloud9: aww nighty night Aolani, you look sooo cute in the baby blue sleepy pj :wub: I just want to give you a big kissie :wub2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aolani -- Lacie and Tilly like that movie too. They like to watch Bruiser and see all of his cute outfits. LOL

You probably went to sleep because you've seen it before.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would watch a movie anytime w/Aolani!!!! Awake or asleep, doesn't matter to me...he is the cutest couch potato!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would let you have the remote too....you are too cute Aolani


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that was ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Edith, that was adorable! I love seeing your fun threads!!! :aktion033:


Aolani, here's a hint from Archie:

Hey Awani....when you take Josie to da movies, wemember to take a nap in da afdernoon. Den u can stay awake wonger. :thumbsup: and gib her pupcorn...B)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aolqani u r just too cute , n dont say nothing but ur auntie liza falls asleep watching movies too. lol love ur pjs lil guy


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! So cute!!

I just love Aolani - he is so adorable! :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie! I love it! (my hubby always takes the remote too). 

And good for you Aolani, for watching a "chick flick". i am sure Josie will love that side of you! Strong...handsome...and sensitive.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Aolani, you're such a cute cookie, Lol! Sitting on the couch and watching TV! 
Those jammies are supersweet on you, little Aolani!

Would love to come over and watch a movie with you! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He is so adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Aolani is so adorable with his remote even though it is almost as big as he is.:HistericalSmiley: I loved "Legally Blond." It was so funny! Aolani has good taste. It's okay, little man, I fall asleep during the movie, too!:HistericalSmiley:Great pics!!:wub: Very nice jammies, btw


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Edith, that was adorable! I love seeing your fun threads!!! :aktion033:
> 
> 
> Aolani, here's a hint from Archie:
> ...


"Pupcorn"? :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

there's my sweet boy:tender:I love him in his jammies:smootch: Edith if you ever get tired of that boy I'm first in line:yes: I love your baby boy:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha WHAT A CUTIE PIE that boy is :wub: loooove him in his pj so mcuh ^_^
I can watch anything while having him next to me and he can sleep whenever he wants...still think it is adorable to snuggle him AWWWWWWWWWH
hugs
Kat


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> there's my sweet boy:tender:I love him in his jammies:smootch: Edith if you ever get tired of that boy I'm first in line:yes: I love your baby boy:wub:



Well Paula, if you're first in line, then I'm 2nd!!!:wub: Loved these pics, Edith!! He looks so adorable and cuddly in his little pjs...such a little doll baby! Give him big kisses from me!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahhhh, Aolini looks so kissy, kissy in those pictures!!!!:wub:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwww what a cuddle bug :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

njdrake said:


> OMG those pictures are so darn cute! Aolani has to be one of the cutest little guys ever! :wub:





LJSquishy said:


> What a cute little snuggle bug...love the PJs! I would watch a movie with him any night.





yeagerbum said:


> :cloud9::cloud9: aww nighty night Aolani, you look sooo cute in the baby blue sleepy pj :wub: I just want to give you a big kissie :wub2:


Awww thank you everyone. Aolani says that the slight staining on his face is actually him blushing :blush:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Aolani -- Lacie and Tilly like that movie too. They like to watch Bruiser and see all of his cute outfits. LOL
> 
> You probably went to sleep because you've seen it before.


Yep, Aolani is a fan of Bruiser and he thinks Bruiser is very smart and fashionable.



mom2bijou said:


> I would watch a movie anytime w/Aolani!!!! Awake or asleep, doesn't matter to me...he is the cutest couch potato!


Awww Tammy I feel the same way about your pups - they are so cute 



Maglily said:


> I would let you have the remote too....you are too cute Aolani


LOL, the boys always seem to claim the remote don't they. Luckily they fall asleep before I do so I can change the channel :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Aolani is soo cute in his little pjs.. he's made me want to buy some for max and minnie OHNO


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aolani - I think you are so adorable in your little pj's that I wouldn't even be able to look at the movie.:wub::wub: Maybe mom should rent Balto...that brave dog might keep you awake. Don't tell anyone, but I've been known to nearly doze off if a movie is boring.:w00t:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Oh, that was ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


Thank you, glad you liked it.



The A Team said:


> Edith, that was adorable! I love seeing your fun threads!!! :aktion033:
> 
> 
> Aolani, here's a hint from Archie:
> ...


Aolani: Fanks Awchie-man. Me finks me will do just dat. Tis not a good idea to fawl asweep when yuus out wit da wady. And yuus pupcorn idea is excewent! Yuus da man, yuus da man B)



uniquelovdolce said:


> aolqani u r just too cute , n dont say nothing but ur auntie liza falls asleep watching movies too. lol love ur pjs lil guy


Aolani: Fanks Awntee Wiza. Me don't know wud my ma tawking bout cawse she fawls asweep too. She wikes to cawl me owt on eberyfing.



Orla said:


> awwww! So cute!!
> 
> I just love Aolani - he is so adorable! :wub:


Aolani: Me wubs yuus too Awntee Ohla :wub:



missiek said:


> Oh what a sweetie! I love it! (my hubby always takes the remote too).
> 
> And good for you Aolani, for watching a "chick flick". i am sure Josie will love that side of you! Strong...handsome...and sensitive.


Aolani: Fanks, me twying to catch up on awl da chick fwicks so when me meets Wosey she will be impwessed.



Alexa said:


> OMG, Aolani, you're such a cute cookie, Lol! Sitting on the couch and watching TV!
> Those jammies are supersweet on you, little Aolani!
> 
> Would love to come over and watch a movie with you! :thumbsup:
> ...


Aolani: Fanks Awntee Awexandwa, yuus can come ober anytime, just don't fowget da pupcorn!



Nikki's Mom said:


> He is so adorable!


Thank you 



aprilb said:


> Aolani is so adorable with his remote even though it is almost as big as he is.:HistericalSmiley: I loved "Legally Blond." It was so funny! Aolani has good taste. It's okay, little man, I fall asleep during the movie, too!:HistericalSmiley:Great pics!!:wub: Very nice jammies, btw


Aolani: One day dey will make a wemote dats my size. Me finks dat huge wemote takes away fwom my manhood.



Matilda's mommy said:


> there's my sweet boy:tender:I love him in his jammies:smootch: Edith if you ever get tired of that boy I'm first in line:yes: I love your baby boy:wub:


Sure, no problem Paula, you can have him anytime, but we would have to trade


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> haha WHAT A CUTIE PIE that boy is :wub: loooove him in his pj so mcuh ^_^
> I can watch anything while having him next to me and he can sleep whenever he wants...still think it is adorable to snuggle him AWWWWWWWWWH
> hugs
> Kat


Awww thanks Kat. You know how much I love your fluff kids too :wub:



lori said:


> Well Paula, if you're first in line, then I'm 2nd!!!:wub: Loved these pics, Edith!! He looks so adorable and cuddly in his little pjs...such a little doll baby! Give him big kisses from me!!


I will give him hugs and kisses from all his aunties esp. since he's been bathed and smells extra yummy  Thank you for your sweet comment and the same applies - you can have him anytime, but we would need to trade :thumbsup:



Maisie and Me said:


> Ahhhh, Aolini looks so kissy, kissy in those pictures!!!!:wub:


Thank you, he sure was becuase it was bath day and he was extra fluffy and smelled extra nice 



maltemom09 said:


> Awwww what a cuddle bug :wub:


Thank you:blush:



MaxnMinnie said:


> Aolani is soo cute in his little pjs.. he's made me want to buy some for max and minnie OHNO


Oooh, I hope Max and Minnie do get pjs and that their mom takes loads of pics of them wearing them.:thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> Aolani - I think you are so adorable in your little pj's that I wouldn't even be able to look at the movie.:wub::wub: Maybe mom should rent Balto...that brave dog might keep you awake. Don't tell anyone, but I've been known to nearly doze off if a movie is boring.:w00t:


Aolani: Awntee Sue!! Hewlp, me told my ma dat me wanted da same pjs Tywer hab, becawse dey are cool but nooooo, she had to go and buy me a pair dat make me wook wike a baby. Me finks me will go shopping wif her cwedit cawd again soon.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

My girls said they would love to go to a movie with Aolani! They also loved hid PJ's.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those are such cute photos of your little man.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Love those pj's and we have the same TV! He can come here and watch ours,he'd be right at home...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> Awww thanks Kat. You know how much I love your fluff kids too :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Aolani: Awntee Sue!! Hewlp, me told my ma dat me wanted da same pjs Tywer hab, becawse dey are cool but nooooo, she had to go and buy me a pair dat make me wook wike a baby. Me finks me will go shopping wif her cwedit cawd again soon.


Aolani -you don't look like a baby at all. You look like a little stud muffin in your baby (oops) blues. :wub::wub: I was thinking of getting those for Tyler. I will keep my eye out for another tough dude set of pj's for you. :thumbsup: When I bought his skull and crossbones it was the only pair.:huh:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dar is my boyfwiend! :wub::wub: Awww, you can faw asweep when we go to da moobies. I will still howld youwr paw. :wub2: As wong as we are togedder, it doesn't matter to me, Aowani. Just being in youwr pwesence would make me so happy. I wub youwr new jammies! Dey are soooo handsome on you! I am such a wucky girwrl. Auntie Pat has a good idea, I do wub pupcorn, but, I have to watch my waistwine for befowe da wedding. :blush: 
Wub,
Josey


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aolani is just soooo adorable....love the pics...I would love to watch a movie with him so we could cuddle.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LuluLolly said:


> My girls said they would love to go to a movie with Aolani! They also loved hid PJ's.


Awww, your girls are so sweet and don't worry, Aolani will pay for everything - he loves using my credit card :thumbsup:



Kara said:


> Aww those are such cute photos of your little man.


Thank you :blush:



michellerobison said:


> Love those pj's and we have the same TV! He can come here and watch ours,he'd be right at home...


I'll send him over! I'm sure he can learn a lot from your gang and he will come back as a gentleman.:thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> Aolani -you don't look like a baby at all. You look like a little stud muffin in your baby (oops) blues. :wub::wub: I was thinking of getting those for Tyler. I will keep my eye out for another tough dude set of pj's for you. :thumbsup: When I bought his skull and crossbones it was the only pair.:huh:


Ooh, I'm sure Tyler will look wonderful in them. If you ever do see the skull and crossbones pair please let me know so that I can surprise Aolani with them 



mary-anderson said:


> Aolani is just soooo adorable....love the pics...I would love to watch a movie with him so we could cuddle.:wub:


 
Awww, I'm sure he would love to watch a movie with you too


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Dar is my boyfwiend! :wub::wub: Awww, you can faw asweep when we go to da moobies. I will still howld youwr paw. :wub2: As wong as we are togedder, it doesn't matter to me, Aowani. Just being in youwr pwesence would make me so happy. I wub youwr new jammies! Dey are soooo handsome on you! I am such a wucky girwrl. Auntie Pat has a good idea, I do wub pupcorn, but, I have to watch my waistwine for befowe da wedding. :blush:
> Wub,
> Josey


 
Wosey, my wub!! ME missed you soo much. Can yuus beweave my ma put a baby pj on me? Me told her she can take pics but not to post dem becawse den yuu will see me as a baby. Me so happy dat yuus sed yuu will howld my paw if me fawl asweep but don't wowwy Wosey, me gonna take Awchee's adbise and take a nap so dat I can see yuus sweet face when yuus watchen da moobie. And yuus can hab awl da pupcorn yuus wike, becawse me finks yuus soo bootiful inside and out.
Wub,
Aowani :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Aolani is so cute! I'm surprised he's now watching Animal Planet!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, those are the cutest pics!! what a cute movie buddy!!:wub:


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

My fave picture is the 7th one. He's just too darn precious!!!! Sweet dreams Aolani! <3


----------

